# Philly Herf @ Mahogany March 1st and 4th



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Mindflux is coming up wed from texas to hang out for a few days. We will be going to Mahogany right from the airport on wednesday, and then again on saturday most likely.

If anyone else wants to show you you are all more than welcome to join


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I think that I might be able to meet you on Saturday. We'll have to see how it goes - that's pretty far in advance for me to make plans.:w


----------

